# Should I heed Nvidia's warnings?



## Captain_Xion (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I did my first overclock last night, and I was looking at the bus speeds with NVidia Monitor and it says that they are all "outside of an acceptable tolerance and could suffer damage." Is this normal? Have I overclocked too much? The system is completley stable otherwise.


----------



## Captain_Xion (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, but I changed my Reference Clock to 1MHz above the normal setting, and my bus speeds appear in yellow, so I'm assuming that that means it's running at above-normal speeds.

EDIT: Okay, I was able to overclock it by 1 GHz without it saying that it could suffer damage. I just want to know, how much can I overclock it beyond the warning bells? Normally I run at 1.809 GHz with a reference clock of 201 MHz.


----------

